# Alice box : se déconnecte tout le temps



## Le chat (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde...
J'ai remarqué grâce à ma messagerie instantanée que ma connection se déconnecter souvent(genre au bout de 10 20 minutes..) Comment se fait il? La connection se rétablit dans la seconde qui suit..
Ce n'est pas mon logiciel de messagerie car j'ai essayé avec d'autre et cela se produit...
De plus nous sommes deux sur l'alice box.. Ses déconnexion se produise sur les deux ordinateurs mais pas forcement en même temps!!!!!
Mais cela est très genant quant je surfe ou je quand je telecharge des trucs.....
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider, ou m'expliquer.. ou peut etre que d'autre personnes ont le même problème...
Help....
Merci et bonne année


----------



## roro (15 Janvier 2006)

Salut !
je suis aussi abonné Alice et j'ai deux niveaux de déconnexion :

- le premier, comme toi, la déconnxion réseau du modem : la diode VoIP s'éteint et se rallume quelques secondes plus tard. On entend toujours un petit "clic". Le modem étant dans ma chambre, je l'entends régulièrement la nuit ou le matin ce bruit, alors qu'il n'y a aucun de mes ordinateurs allumés (PowerBook et PC portable, les 2 en wifi). C'est aléatoire. Parfois, ça peut être 2 à 3 fois en 5h. Mais globalement, c'est plutôt une fois toutes les 10h.
Pour info, j'avais le même pb avec club internet (adsl2+ aussi et même Box), par contre, avec club internet, quand ça se déconnectait (très souvent), ça ne se reconnectait pas. Je devais éteindre puis rallumer. J'ai résilié dans les 2 mois car CI a été incapable de solutionner et de me fournir un service digne de ce nom.

Pour les décos avec Alice, j'ai essayé d'appeler Alice (au moins 200 fois, ce n'est pas une connerie) ; je n'ai JAMAIS reussi à avoir le service technique. Quand j'arrive à avoir le 1033 (1fois sur 2...), ensuite, c'est impossible d'avoir le SAV.
Je leur ai écrit 3 mails les 2 dernières semaines pour leur signaler ce problème, PAS DE REPONSE.

le 2è niveau : déco wifi du PC. J'ai donc aussi envoyé des mails (encore ce soir) pour dire que mon PC perdait régulièrement la liaison WiFi avec la Box (pas de pb avec mon ancien routeur). PAS DE REPONSE    

Je pose donc la question suivante : Y A T IL UN OU DES TECHNICIENS A LA HOTLINE ALICE ?

C'est tout bonnement INADMISSIBLE DE NE POUVOIR LES JOINDRE par téléphone et de ne pas AVOIR DE REPONSE AUX MAILS. On paye 29.95/mois pour un service, il doit être rendu à tous points de vue.

Vous aurez compris que je suis furieux et scandalisé par l'attitude d'Alice.


----------



## roro (15 Janvier 2006)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde...
> J'ai remarqué grâce à ma messagerie instantanée que ma connection se déconnecter souvent(genre au bout de 10 20 minutes..) Comment se fait il?



si c'est vraiment si souvent, c'est comme j'avais Club internet. Ta connexion doit être quasiment inutilisable.
Comme tu n'arriveras pas à joindre Alice (si tu y arrives, dis le nous), ne perds pas ton temps, résilie tout de suite et essaye un autre car ton pb ne sera pas solutionné.
Essaye club internet, ils te laissent résilier sur un simple coup de fil si ça ne fonctionne pas. Ce que j'ai vécu avec eux !


----------



## Le chat (15 Janvier 2006)

Ma connexion n'est pas inutilisable...
Cela marche très bien pour surfer et tout car même si ca se déconnecte cela se reconnecte automatiquement dans la seconde suivante....
Donc c'est pas excessivement génant mais quand même un peu...
Je vais voir si ca persiste... car ca le fait que depuis deux trois jours et je suis abonnées depuis plus de 6 mois au moins... 
Merci tout de même pour tes conseils Roro


----------



## roro (15 Janvier 2006)

Le chat a dit:
			
		

> Ma connexion n'est pas inutilisable...
> Cela marche très bien pour surfer et tout car même si ca se déconnecte cela se reconnecte automatiquement dans la seconde suivante....
> Donc c'est pas excessivement génant mais quand même un peu...
> Je vais voir si ca persiste... car ca le fait que depuis deux trois jours et je suis abonnées depuis plus de 6 mois au moins...
> Merci tout de même pour tes conseils Roro



si ça a bien fonctionné pendant 6 mois, il faut juste espérer que tes soucis soient momentanés.
Pour le surf, c'est peu gênant, encore que... par contre, pour le P2P ou la messagerie instantané, c'est insupportable !

De mon côté, je n'en reviens pas de n'avoir aucune réponse à mes mails de la part d'alice. C'est vraiment à se demander s'ils ont au moins un technicien...


----------



## Le chat (16 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai que coté communication c'est pas gagner... 
Elle n'est pas très joignable cette Alice!!!!!! héhéhé


----------



## guizmo47 (16 Janvier 2006)

roro a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> je suis aussi abonné Alice et j'ai deux niveaux de déconnexion :
> 
> - le premier, comme toi, la déconnxion réseau du modem : la diode VoIP s'éteint et se rallume quelques secondes plus tard. On entend toujours un petit "clic". Le modem étant dans ma chambre, je l'entends régulièrement la nuit ou le matin ce bruit, alors qu'il n'y a aucun de mes ordinateurs allumés (PowerBook et PC portable, les 2 en wifi). C'est aléatoire. Parfois, ça peut être 2 à 3 fois en 5h. Mais globalement, c'est plutôt une fois toutes les 10h.
> ...


 


J'ai exactement le même pb avec eux et je leur ai écrit un courier recommandé avec AR, j'attends encore une semaine et si je n'ai pas de nouvelles je résilie mon abonnement !
  
Je trouve dingue de ne pouvoir avoir aucune réponse !
Je m'asssocie à ta colère 
Nous ne devons pas nous laisser faire  !


----------



## Le chat (16 Janvier 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve dingue de ne pouvoir avoir aucune réponse !
> Je m'asssocie à ta colère
> Nous ne devons pas nous laisser faire  !



Completement d'accord... Alice tu te fous de nous ou quoi??!! Ras le ...


----------



## roro (16 Janvier 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai exactement le même pb avec eux et je leur ai écrit un courier recommandé avec AR, j'attends encore une semaine et si je n'ai pas de nouvelles je résilie mon abonnement !
> 
> Je trouve dingue de ne pouvoir avoir aucune réponse !
> Je m'asssocie à ta colère
> Nous ne devons pas nous laisser faire  !




C'est affolant : ils sont non seulement impossible à joindre par tél, mais en plus, je n'ai vraiment aucune réponse à mes mails en passant par leur formulaire.
J'avais reçu des mails de confirmation de traitement, puis rien.
Maintenant, c'est pire, je reçois des mails d'erreur, toujours en passant par leur formulaire !!    

J'ai aussi pensé à la solution du courrier avec A/R, mais ça me fout hors de moi de devoir casquer encore quelques euros pour qu'ils répondent. On paye pour un service, ILS DOIVENT REPONDRE.

tiens nous au courant de tes démarches suite à ton courrier avec AR.

Je suis vraiment scandalisé par l'attitude foutage de gueule des FAI. Alice se fout du monde, mais je connais bien d'autres personnes qui ont eu de gros soucis avec d'autres, comme free par exemple.
On critique souvent la SNCF ou les services publics, mais franchement, certains FAIs battent les records toutes catégories dans la série "foutage de gueule, mépris du client, clauses abusives, non respect des engagements contractuels..." ce dernier point étant le plus grave à mes yeux.


----------



## Bat-Mac (17 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ça vous met du baume au coeur, mais ma LiveBox se déconnecte en moyenne 2 fois pas jour. parfois pour 1 minute, parfois pour 5 minutes...

Mon frère a une FreeBox, et lorsqu'il est en communication téléphonique, on est coupés presque une fois par conversation (remarquez, mainteannt que j'y pense, c'est le cas souvent avec la LiveBox aussi...)

:mouais:


----------



## guizmo47 (17 Janvier 2006)

roro a dit:
			
		

> C'est affolant : ils sont non seulement impossible à joindre par tél, mais en plus, je n'ai vraiment aucune réponse à mes mails en passant par leur formulaire.
> J'avais reçu des mails de confirmation de traitement, puis rien.
> Maintenant, c'est pire, je reçois des mails d'erreur, toujours en passant par leur formulaire !!
> 
> ...


 

J'attends encore une semaine, si j'ai la patience ! et je résilie tout d'autorité !
Si ils ne sont pas d'accord ou content je suis pret à me défendre devant la justice car je crois bien qu'ils ont OBLIGATIOn de résultats ! Et là, force est de constater qu'on en est loin !!!!!!...
Ceci dit, ils n'ont toujours pas répondu à mon courier papier qu'ils ont reçu il y a plus d'une semaine !!!!
C'est fou cette incompétence et ce mépris car depuis plus de 2 mois je n'ai plus de ligne de tel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bon calmons nous, il n'y a pas mort d'homme, mais à un moment les bornes sont dépassées et "passées les bornes, plus de limites !"


----------

